

Victims of the "madness industry" - Killah911
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21028151.900-bipolar-kids-victims-of-the-madness-industry.html?page=1
The "madness industry" seems like a market segment begging to be disrupted.  Any takers?
======
Killah911
Seems like a market segment begging to be disrupted. Anyone out there actively
trying to do so?

